# Normandy Farms



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Heading out to Normandy Farms today for the season's last trip. This place is supposed to be something else. I'm really looking forward to it. Wish is was going to be longer than 2 days.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

djd1023

Have a great trip. Let us know how it went.

Thor


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

See you there, we should be pulling in around 6 PM









Final trip for the 21RS, we've decided to go with the 28RSS and will be doing the paperwork next weekend. Dealer says it should take approx. 2 months for the new unit to arrive (we decided to order one with the interior the way we wanted it rather than the one unit they have).

Lots of good memories with this unit, but we're really excited about going with the larger unit next year!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We'll be getting there around 6 also....assuming I leave when planned. We have been moved to site A3...fullhookup site at the front of the resort


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

As of right now we will be in C5 which is at the bottom of the hill. Hopefully something with full hookups will open up when we pull in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ymryl - Trading up







, does that mean no more mods to the 21







?

Are you going to hold on to the 21 until the 28 shows or are you going to turn it in when you get back? I guess I am asking if you traded it or are you going to try and sell it on your own?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Andy,
We're going to drop off the 21 next weekend (saves me from having to winterize it). We're ordering a new unit which they say will take approx. two months for them to receive. They will store it at their facility (fenced in lot) until I am ready to pick it up (I'm figuring march or early april).


----------

